# The folder is Marked as 'Read only'



## Tauro Viresh (Dec 29, 2008)

When I access Word or Excel files from Windows 2003 server,the client system throws a message "d:\Abc folder\filename . The folder is marked as read only" .If I unchecked the folder attribute i.e Read only, still I amreceiv ing the message.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

you dont uncheck read only as that would give users no access at all. You need to check the attributes you want users to have ie write, execute modify etc. the message s a warning that users would not be able to save or modify that particular document. Its all to do with permissions


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

the folder is always marked as read only (in properties) Ignore it. Your problem stems from the file ACL.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you log on to the server you can make the change you need. In windows explorer (aka the My Computer icon), find the directory that contains the files you're sharing. Right click on the folder, click on SHARING AND SECURITY. From that windows there are two places that could be affecting access to files, the "share" permissions and the "security" permissions. I'd look at the share permissions first. Make sure that the permissions match what you're wanting the users to be able to do. Typically the users you create are either in the Domain Users group, or simply the Users group (which normally is added to the EVERYONE group as it's viewed in the share permissions). Just change the permissions to be the way you need it. Make sure that you put a check in the things you WANT people to be able to do. The message you got regarding the read-only attribute and "unchecking" that option is mostly geared toward your local machine more than files on the server. You could get a bit confused if you're not familiar with working on servers.


----------

